# Asus P6T SE bios update questions.



## JSidney (Jun 11, 2018)

Mother board PT6 SE
Operating system Windows 10


This is my first time trying to do anything like this and I am worried about bricking it.

For my boss I am going to replace a I7 920 with a Xenon X5690 and I need to flash the bios first.

I have the update on my portable computer, it is 0908.ROM

I understand I have to be careful when using it to flash the bios but don't know the best way.  I have read some horror stories but was unsure what information is good or not.

What is the safest way to flash the bios so I can change the CPU and how do I do this.  I am worried that I will not have all the information I need together when doing this and for when I start up the computer after changing the CPU.

I really have no idea what I am doing.

Any guidance will be greatly appreciated, I don't want to brick the bosses computer.

Thanks


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 11, 2018)

JSidney said:


> Any guidance will be greatly appreciated, I don't want to brick the bosses computer.



The only dangerous thing about motherboard bios updates is they absolutely must not be interupted.

A short circuit or power outage during the update will ruin the machine.  Besides that they are pretty much safe, short of you manually rebooting in the middle.


----------



## JSidney (Jun 11, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The only dangerous thing about motherboard bios updates is they absolutely must not be interupted.
> 
> A short circuit or power outage during the update will ruin the machine.  Besides that they are pretty much safe, short of you manually rebooting in the middle.



Thanks

I saw there is a thing called EZ Flash 2 from Asus to update the bios.  The Asus website is not very clear on how to get it, do you know anything about this or if it works on this particular motherboard?

I figured out how to get into the bios update utility.

It is not showing the contents of the USB drive.

Argh,

Just read that the USB drive has to be under 1 gig.  Can you even buy one that small anymore?


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 11, 2018)

ASUS EZ Flash is capable of reading NTFS partitions.

There is no need for USB flash drive. Just put the file in the root of your primary hard drive.

Press Alt+F2 at POST to load EZ Flash.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 11, 2018)

JSidney said:


> Thanks
> 
> I saw there is a thing called EZ Flash 2 from Asus to update the bios.  The Asus website is not very clear on how to get it, do you know anything about this or if it works on this particular motherboard?
> 
> ...



You can partition the drive like a hdd


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 11, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> ASUS EZ Flash is capable of reading NTFS partitions.



Is this info at ASUS incorrect?
Did this change.  I have not flash/owned an ASUS MB for years.
Just verifying for the OP's sake...

Quote from :  [Video] MB EZFlash 2   Last Update : 2018/05/22 16:18



> In BIOS environment, the motherboard doesn’t support the USB whose format is* NTFS.* Please convert the USB format to* FAT32*.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 11, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The only dangerous thing about motherboard bios updates is they absolutely must not be interupted.
> 
> A short circuit or power outage during the update will ruin the machine.  Besides that they are pretty much safe, short of you manually rebooting in the middle.


It turns out that might not be entirely true. Let me dig through my YT history for the vid showing a guy pulling the power cord out of his PSU during a flash to see what happened. You can probably guess what you're about to witness. BRB...

Here you go.









You can kinda see where/why it didn't turn out the way he planned. Hint: PSU hold-up time. Looks like the flash was nearly finished before he pulled the plug. Hard to say for sure though. I could be totally wrong about that too. If it's the same board and same BIOS as shown in the beginning of the vid, it wasn't even halfway done flashing.

Anywho...point being...not always the case. Sometimes you might get lucky.


----------



## JSidney (Jun 11, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> ASUS EZ Flash is capable of reading NTFS partitions.
> 
> There is no need for USB flash drive. Just put the file in the root of your primary hard drive.
> 
> Press Alt+F2 at POST to load EZ Flash.



I am not sure how to find the root.  I really do not know much but I have another problem.

I did learn that an older system like this might need a usb drive less than 1 gig and I got one.

When I went to flash the bios I went to the F: drive and saw nothing like what I had loaded onto the USB drive.  What I was expecting to see was P6T-SE-0908.ROM

What I saw looked nothing like this, when I put the same drive in my laptop it looked right, I backed out of the bios update utility and got the subject computer back up I also saw what I expected.

Was I supposed to keep this file in a folder?


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 11, 2018)

your motherboard has crashfree bios 3 feature. means if update goes wrong you can still flash it again with usb stick or support DVD (mobo DVD?)

https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/P6T_SE/specifications/ (search crashfree)
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1012219/


----------



## JSidney (Jun 11, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> You can partition the drive like a hdd





Laurijan said:


> your motherboard has crashfree bios 3 feature. means if update goes wrong you can still flash it again with usb stick or support DVD (mobo DVD?)
> 
> https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/P6T_SE/specifications/ (search crashfree)
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1012219/



Thanks

I am trying to look up right now why I didn't see what I was expecting to see on the USB drive when I was in the EZ updater.  This is a bit confusing to me.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 11, 2018)

JSidney said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am trying to look up right now why I didn't see what I was expecting to see on the USB drive when I was in the EZ updater.  This is a bit confusing to me.



EZ flash does not need a usb stick. just put the bios file in C:
If flash goes wrong you need the usb stick since it cant access your HDD anymore


----------



## JSidney (Jun 11, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> EZ flash does not need a usb stick. just put the bios file in C:
> If flash goes wrong you need the usb stick since it cant access your HDD anymore



Thanks, giving that a try.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 11, 2018)

JSidney said:


> Thanks, giving that a try.



I would make a usb stick with bios file just to be sure before flashing the bios if something goes wrong


----------



## JSidney (Jun 11, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> I would make a usb stick with bios file just to be sure before flashing the bios if something goes wrong



I have the bios on a USB stick but it looked wrong to me in the bios updater but looks OK when outside of the updater.

EDIT

It worked, thanks everyone, I really appreciate all of the help.  You guys are amazing.



Laurijan said:


> I would make a usb stick with bios file just to be sure before flashing the bios if something goes wrong



Thank you so much, it worked.



MrGenius said:


> It turns out that might not be entirely true. Let me dig through my YT history for the vid showing a guy pulling the power cord out of his PSU during a flash to see what happened. You can probably guess what you're about to witness. BRB...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...



It worked, thanks for the help.



95Viper said:


> Is this info at ASUS incorrect?
> Did this change.  I have not flash/owned an ASUS MB for years.
> Just verifying for the OP's sake...
> 
> Quote from :  [Video] MB EZFlash 2   Last Update : 2018/05/22 16:18



Thanks for the help, the bios is updated.



eidairaman1 said:


> You can partition the drive like a hdd


The bios is updated, tanks a bunch for the help.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 11, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> It turns out that might not be entirely true. Let me dig through my YT history for the vid showing a guy pulling the power cord out of his PSU during a flash to see what happened. You can probably guess what you're about to witness. BRB...
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...



I think that falls under a "power outage" type event.  Hint:  The flash WAS interrupted.


----------

